# backhoe horsepower ratings



## jd3203 (Aug 30, 2006)

I own a JD3203. I know that JD does not currently have a backhoe to install on this particular tractor but it is my understading that one is in the works.

While I can't really justify a backhoe right now, I am dreaming. The 3203 has 32 horse power at the engine and 24 at the wheels given its hydrostatic transmission. My question is, when/if I buy a hoe, should it be one raed for 24 horses or 32? My thinking is that it should be for 32 since there will be no horsepower loss when stationary operating a hoe.

Am I correct in my thinking?


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

jd3203,

Hp with the backhoe makes no difference. Hydraulic flow is the power determiner.


----------



## jd3203 (Aug 30, 2006)

I am assuming that available HP would be off a PTO hydraulic pump. If the tractor is not in gear, would I not have 32 hp at the pto?


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

The size of backhoe you can put on that machine will depend mostly on the size and weight backhoe the machine can handle/carry.
24 or 32 HP will make little to no differance in the backhoes size or performance.
Hydraulic flow (GPM) controls the speed of the backhoe.
Hydraulic pressure (PSI) supplies the power.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jd3203 _
> *I am assuming that available HP would be off a PTO hydraulic pump. If the tractor is not in gear, would I not have 32 hp at the pto? *


jd3203, NO, it does not work that way. Your 3203 has a 13.3 gpm pump that sends 5.7 gpm to the powersteering and 7.6 gpm to the hydraulics all at 2150 psi. These are the numbers that will move your backhoe (unless you invest in a pto driven pump unit).


----------



## jimjimmyjames (Jul 12, 2008)

HP = GPM X PSI X .000583
HP=7.6*2150*.000583
HP=9.52622

The formula is pretty self explanatory. The .000583 is a constant that converts the units of measure into HP. The final HP will actually be a little lower dues to the pump not being 100% efficient and loss of HP due to heat loss.


----------

